# TiVo Bolt vs TiVo edge



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

I currently have a TiVo Premiere with lifetime and I'm looking to get my dad a new TiVo. I don't know if I should go with the Bolt or Edge. He wants a minimum of 1TB, 4 turners. T4 is not an issue for me since we have a bolt in the Den and have gotten use to it. I know it's to soon but which TiVo is more reliable?

Does TiVo allow you to transfer a lifetime subscription from an older Tivo to a newer one and if so how much would that cost?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

ufo4sale said:


> Does TiVo allow you to transfer a lifetime subscription from an older Tivo to a newer one and if so how much would that cost?


Nope, absent a special promotion or a one-off customer service matter.


> I currently have a TiVo Premiere with lifetime and I'm looking to get my dad a new TiVo. I don't know if I should go with the Bolt or Edge. He wants a minimum of 1TB, 4 turners. T4 is not an issue for me since we have a bolt in the Den and have gotten use to it. I know it's to soon but which TiVo is more reliable?


Too bad this wasn't a week ago: Bolt boxes just were on sale, with special pricing for Lifetime.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

I would suggest a used or refurbished Roamio as your best bargain. Check out, for example, the offers at Weaknees.com or on eBay from sellers with good feedback. Depending on whether you are looking for a cable or OTA model, you can find good ones that include PLS for between $300 and $500.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Mikeguy said:


> Nope, absent a special promotion or a one-off customer service matter.
> 
> Too bad this wasn't a week ago: Bolt boxes just were on sale, with special pricing for Lifetime.


I would try playing CS roulette and say something like "Hey my Dad who is quarantined alone down in <city/state> is asking me to get him a new TiVo with Lifetime. I know you recently had an offer for discounted boxes/LT Service. Is there anyway you could help me make my Dad happy and extend me the same offer?"

or something like that....


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

I have a Roamio in one of the rooms and I can tell you that this TiVo, while a lot faster then the, Premiere it's no were near as fast as the Bolt. He watches a lot of stuff on Netflix and Amazon and speed counts when it comes to this regard while watching traditional broadcast shows. I don't like to invest money into "old" technology.

I'll probably play CSR roulette until I hear the magic words.

Has there ever been a sale on the Edge or is it to new?


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

If you are willing to wait a few weeks, TiVo often has a "summer sale" in July which allows one to transfer lifetime from an old TiVo a newer model. I'm guessing that if they have a summer sale this year, they will be offering Bolts, but maybe the Edge will be part of the offer. However, to take advantage of this, you need to be sure that your old TiVo has connected to the TiVo service at least once within a year prior to the announcement of the sale. If your Premiere is in regular use now, then you're good to go. If it is sitting in a closet, you should hook it up and have it "phone home" a couple of times so that it will be eligible for the sale.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

snerd said:


> If you are willing to wait a few weeks, TiVo often has a "summer sale" in July which allows one to transfer lifetime from an old TiVo a newer model. I'm guessing that if they have a summer sale this year, they will be offering Bolts, but maybe the Edge will be part of the offer. However, to take advantage of this, you need to be sure that your old TiVo has connected to the TiVo service at least once within a year prior to the announcement of the sale. If your Premiere is in regular use now, then you're good to go. If it is sitting in a closet, you should hook it up and have it "phone home" a couple of times so that it will be eligible for the sale.


It's being used daily so no problems there. How much does the lifetime transfer cost during the promotion sale in the past?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They still seem to be working out some bugs with the Edge so I'd personally avoid it right now. The Bolt works fine and if you can catch one of their clearance deals it'll be cheaper. (they had one for memorial day, but it's over now)


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

So the Edge is still not ready for prime time, eh?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

ufo4sale said:


> It's being used daily so no problems there. How much does the lifetime transfer cost during the promotion sale in the past?


$99, plus the regular TiVo price for the new box.

In my experience, the Lifetime transfer deal appears very idiosyncratically--one never knows if and when the deal will appear (and they've only come about a handful of times--maybe 3 or 4?--over the past 3+ years), as a pleasant surprise and having been even rarer before then.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

Mikeguy said:


> $99, plus the regular TiVo price for the new box.
> 
> In my experience, the Lifetime transfer deal appears very idiosyncratically--one never knows if and when the deal will appear (and they've only come about a handful of times--maybe 3 or 4?--over the past 3+ years), as a pleasant surprise and having been even rarer before then.


They had summer sales in July 2018 and July 2019, so I think there is a decent chance for this year. Sales in the fall have been pretty hit-or-miss.


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

if you call up and tell them you are retiring an old tivo or that your old tivo crapped out. They will try to sell you a new tivo or refurbished tivo and offer lifetime at $199...

$100 Lifetime Subscription on old TiVo


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Well my Roamio just died and I don't know what to do. I was willing to wait for the bolt to go on sale to buy one of those but now it looks like I have to by two. I have two premiere both with lifetime. I currently have one Bolt. T4 doesn't bother me so there is no issue there. What would you do with two premiere lifetimes?


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

ufo4sale said:


> Well my Roamio just died and I don't know what to do. I was willing to wait for the bolt to go on sale to buy one of those but now it looks like I have to by two. I have two premiere both with lifetime. I currently have one Bolt. T4 doesn't bother me so there is no issue there. What would you do with two premiere lifetimes?


If you mostly use your Tivos as DVRs (not for apps). I'd buy a couple lifetime Roamios, can get for $150-250 each. The Premieres, good for storage/backup (ie transfer recordings from your other Tivos to the Premieres) Either delete from the Tivos you are transferring from or keep on both, that way you have backups if one drive fails. Can put up to 8TB drive in a Premiere though I stick with 3-4TB, very cost effective.

They MIGHT have a lifetime transfer sale in July, $99 to transfer to whatever they decide to sell (Vox or Edge I guess, that's all they have now). Can transfer any lifetime, S2, S3, Premiere or even Roamio (Roamio has too much value for me to consider a transfer though).


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

ufo4sale said:


> Well my Roamio just died and I don't know what to do. I was willing to wait for the bolt to go on sale to buy one of those but now it looks like I have to by two. I have two premiere both with lifetime. I currently have one Bolt. T4 doesn't bother me so there is no issue there. What would you do with two premiere lifetimes?


The majority of Roamio failures are drive failures and it's a drop in replacement, is the failure confirmed as something that isn't the drive?


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

dianebrat said:


> The majority of Roamio failures are drive failures and it's a drop in replacement, is the failure confirmed as something that isn't the drive?


I haven't confirmed anything yet but it was making a clicking sound and the lights were flashing in sequence from right to left. I probably lost all my recordings which isn't "that" big of a deal but it is annoying. That was the only TiVo that I was paying $15 a month for. I don't "need" to but I want to replace both my lifetimes with new TiVo's but I don't think there that reliable. So I'm probably going for the lesser of two evils and go with the Bolt box. It's possible that I can replace the hard drive in the Roamio but why would I do that with older technology.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

ufo4sale said:


> I haven't confirmed anything yet but it was making a clicking sound and the lights were flashing in sequence from right to left. I probably lost all my recordings which isn't "that" big of a deal but it is annoying. That was the only TiVo that I was paying $15 a month for. I don't "need" to but I want to replace both my lifetimes with new TiVo's but I don't think there that reliable. So I'm probably going for the lesser of two evils and go with the Bolt box. It's possible that I can replace the hard drive in the Roamio but why would I do that with older technology.


If you were paying monthly, shouldn't you be covered under TiVo's Continual Care Warranty?

https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/TiVo-Limited-Warranty


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

pfiagra said:


> If you were paying monthly, shouldn't you be covered under TiVo's Continual Care Warranty?
> 
> https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/TiVo-Limited-Warranty


I bought a stocked 3tb Roamio 4 turner Tivo from weakness. I know they don't make it anymore so do I still classify for a Roamio TiVo for $50 dollars or am I out of luck because I bought it from a third party?


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Doesnt matter where you got it. If youre paying the monthly fee you are covered.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

mattyro7878 said:


> Doesnt matter where you got it. If youre paying the monthly fee you are covered.


What model do you think I would get and what size drive would I get with it? Also does it matter if it's an upgraded HD?


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I dont understand your question. You can buy any type of Tivo off Ebay and set it up with service and you are covered if it blows up. From Tivo specifically I think there are a few Bolt models and Amazon and Weaknees will sell you new or refurbished units. Regardless, once they are added to your Tivo account...no worries. If you meant "what model SHOULD I get?" That is another matter.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Asa far as an upgraded HD. Weaknees has made a strong business of upgrading your Tivos to bigger hard drives as well as selling units with larger hard drives.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

mattyro7878 said:


> I dont understand your question. You can buy any type of Tivo off Ebay and set it up with service and you are covered if it blows up. From Tivo specifically I think there are a few Bolt models and Amazon and Weaknees will sell you new or refurbished units. Regardless, once they are added to your Tivo account...no worries. If you meant "what model SHOULD I get?" That is another matter.


I believe ufo4sale is asking (1) what model will TiVo offer as a replacement, and (2) does the continual care warranty apply if the Roamio was purchased with a HD upgraded by Weaknees (i.e., not an off-the-shelf standard TiVo product).


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

pfiagra said:


> I believe ufo4sale is asking (1) what model will TiVo offer as a replacement, and (2) does the continual care warranty apply if the Roamio was purchased with a HD upgraded by Weaknees (i.e., not an off-the-shelf standard TiVo product).


you are 100% right on both accounts.

I did call TiVo. CSR said that they stopped making Roamio and they no longer have any available for exchange. They did offer me a new edge because at the moment they were out of stock of the Bolt. And I still qualified for the continual care warranty.

I'm not sure what to do in the moment. I think it makes sense to wait for a lifetime transfer/promotion for the Bolts and stop paying for the Roamio since that has no current value. It would make sense if I had the need for three "new" TiVo's but I don't. Is there something I'm overlooking/missing that I should be thinking about?


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

ufo4sale said:


> you are 100% right on both accounts.
> 
> I did call TiVo. CSR said that they stopped making Roamio and they no longer have any available for exchange. They did offer me a new edge because at the moment they were out of stock of the Bolt.


Not that it may matter.. But you would probably get a "used" Edge. Same warranty.... Most the replacements are used units. TiVo likes to use fancy names for used... same difference.

I think you would be fine with an Edge. Seems a fair trade.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

It goes back to that "old" debate Bolt v.s. Edge which TiVo would you trust your recordings with?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

tommiet said:


> Not that it may matter.. But you would probably get a "used" Edge. Same warranty.... Most the replacements are used units. TiVo likes to use fancy names for used... same difference.
> 
> I think you would be fine with an Edge. Seems a fair trade.


Not used, refurbished, and yes there is a difference.

@ufo4sale I and others recommend neither and have suggested a used lifetime Roamio since it has a 3.5" drive over the 2.5" in the Bolt and Edge.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

dianebrat said:


> Not used, refurbished, and yes there is a difference.


Still used... You can put lipstick on a pig... still a pig. As TiVo gives customers 30 days to try it out, some were returned with probably no issues. So a reset to default and test, then a new box and packing (lipstick) and its sent out to the next customer.

Just for you...
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

To put "*lipstick on a pig*" is an expression used to convey the message that making superficial or cosmetic changes is a futile attempt to disguise the undesirable nature of a product.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

dianebrat said:


> Not used, refurbished, and yes there is a difference.
> 
> @ufo4sale I and others recommend neither and have suggested a used lifetime Roamio since it has a 3.5" drive over the 2.5" in the Bolt and Edge.


Why does the different size drive make a difference?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

tommiet said:


> Still used... You can put lipstick on a pig... still a pig. As TiVo gives customers 30 days to try it out, some were returned with probably no issues. So a reset to default and test, then a new box and packing (lipstick) and its sent out to the next customer.
> 
> Just for you...
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


Well that was certainly insulting, thanks for that!
I will disagree that you think they just recycle returned boxes out to customers, if you've worked in a product-based environment it's common for all units that come in to be shipped to a 3rd party that then goes through the refurbishment process with a series of criteria that must be met and then after that and testing they are sent back to the manufacturer or sales channel plainly marked as refurbished.

and in regards to our porcine friends, it's also wise to never try and teach a pig to sing, it wastes your time and annoys the pig.



ufo4sale said:


> Why does the different size drive make a difference?


In general the 3.5" drives are considered more durable, but more so you have a far wider variety of larger than 3TB drives available to use in the units at a lower cost than 2.5" drives.
Additionally the Roamio's are built like tanks and they seem to last forever with no issues, and while I have not experienced Bolt cooling issues there are plenty of folks that seem to have concerns.
For me the Roamio is the winner in the "lasts forever" Tivo category.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

dianebrat said:


> Additionally the Roamio's are built like tanks and they seem to last forever with no issues, and while I have not experienced Bolt cooling issues there are plenty of folks that seem to have concerns.


Read again...
The user's Roamia died... So no last forever.

ALSO... The question was about exchanging a Roamia for an EDGE.. Not a Bolt. I thought that was a nice deal for the user. Trading in the old tank for a new car.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

tommiet said:


> Read again...
> The user's Roamia died... So no last forever.
> 
> ALSO... The question was about exchanging a Roamia for an EDGE.. Not a Bolt. I thought that was a nice deal for the user. Trading in the old tank for a new car.


I know, and the OP didn't want to fix a MONTHLY Roamio, and I and others recommended a used LIFETIME Roamio which in many of our opinions is a better choice than any Edge in any condition.
i.e. a used 57 Chevy vs a new Yugo...


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

I’m leaning either towards a Bolt or Edge. Which Tivo has more “problems” associated with it?


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

ufo4sale said:


> I'm leaning either towards a Bolt or Edge. Which Tivo has more "problems" associated with it?


You better hide... The Roamio gestapo will come looking for you....

The Bolts have a cooling issue. I leave off the cover for the cable card and that keeps my temperature down. Just don't place it in a closed cabinet and leave the cable card cover off. The Edge is new and probably has not had enough time to see if has any real issues. I'll bet that cooling is not one of them. TiVo may have learned that lesson from the Bolt. IMO the Edge is just way over priced and right now Bolt's are hard to come by and are not in stock @ TiVo.

Bottom line for me is that TiVo hardware is just OK. The best part of TiVo is the software. TiVo's primary business is selling it's service so hardware quality is low on the list for them.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

tommiet said:


> You better hide... The Roamio gestapo will come looking for you....
> 
> The Bolts have a cooling issue. I leave off the cover for the cable card and that keeps my temperature down. Just don't place it in a closed cabinet and leave the cable card cover off. The Edge is new and probably has not had enough time to see if has any real issues. I'll bet that cooling is not one of them. TiVo may have learned that lesson from the Bolt. IMO the Edge is just way over priced and right now Bolt's are hard to come by and are not in stock @ TiVo.
> 
> Bottom line for me is that TiVo hardware is just OK. The best part of TiVo is the software. TiVo's primary business is selling it's service so hardware quality is low on the list for them.


I had to replace my Bolt 3 times because the hard drive crashed. Would that be related to a cooling issue?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

ufo4sale said:


> I had to replace my Bolt 3 times because the hard drive crashed. Would that be related to a cooling issue?


I view the Roamio as a more reliable model than the Bolt, neither of mine have ever had an issue, and I have 2 Roamios and 2.5 Bolts.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

You have a half a Bolt? Does it do 2k?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

ufo4sale said:


> I had to replace my Bolt 3 times because the hard drive crashed. Would that be related to a cooling issue?


Why would you even consider getting another one? That doesn't make sense.

You know first hand that Bolt is unreliable. It's too early to tell about Edge. And it's common knowledge that Roamio is reliable. So to me, the decision is a no-brainer.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

mdavej said:


> Why would you even consider getting another one? That doesn't make sense.
> 
> You know first hand that Bolt is unreliable. It's too early to tell about Edge. And it's common knowledge that Roamio is reliable. So to me, the decision is a no-brainer.


I know how unreliable the bolt's can be but if it's a cooling issue then there might be a work around for that. Which is why I asked in the first place. I'm not investing in old tech I.E. Roamio's no matter how "reliable" it is even though MY Roamio has died ironically enough. I've read the the Edge has some "major" issues with them so I'm hesitant about investing money into a product that has issues with them. I guess it's the devil you know vs the devil you don't. I ask again given the information and concerns that I might have. Which one, if you had to choose, would you consider "doubling down on?" meaning transferring lifetimes to.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

mattyro7878 said:


> You have a half a Bolt? Does it do 2k?


I only count the extra bolt that's sitting unplugged in a closet as 1/2 a Bolt since it hasn't been used since last summer.
but now I'm reminded of the Eric half a bee skit from Monty Python


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

ufo4sale said:


> I had to replace my Bolt 3 times because the hard drive crashed. Would that be related to a cooling issue?


Possible... but probably not. Still, remove the cable card cover and watch the temperature drop. Won't hurt to try.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

ufo4sale said:


> Which one, if you had to choose, would you consider "doubling down on?" meaning transferring lifetimes to.


Given what I've read, I wouldn't go near a Bolt or an Edge. I have no desire to engineer a cooling system or be a beta tester again.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

mdavej said:


> Given what I've read, I wouldn't go near a Bolt or an Edge. I have no desire to engineer a cooling system or be a beta tester again.


It's nice in that you do have a choice. But that choice requires you to buy 3-5 year old hardware with no warranty. In fact.. you actually will be a beta tester as you will be testing how long a TiVo DVR last.

Roamio owners swear that the DVR will last forever. You can get a "renewed" one with a 90 day warranty for only $600 at Amazon.

We all have a choice.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

tommiet said:


> It's nice in that you do have a choice. But that choice requires you to buy 3-5 year old hardware with no warranty. In fact.. you actually will be a beta tester as you will be testing how long a TiVo DVR last.
> 
> Roamio owners swear that the DVR will last forever. You can get a "renewed" one with a 90 day warranty for only $600 at Amazon.
> 
> We all have a choice.


Point taken. But I just sold one of my lifetime Roamios for under $300 and will have another for sale at that price soon. You're shopping in the wrong places.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

mdavej said:


> Given what I've read, I wouldn't go near a Bolt or an Edge. I have no desire to engineer a cooling system or be a beta tester again.


I've had an original Bolt (white one) running for almost 3 years with an upgraded hard drive. No hardware issues. Software problems, yes, but that's not just a Bolt thing. I do have a USB-powered fan blowing across the Bolt, but I did that because it is in an enclosed cabinet without adequate ventilation.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

dianebrat said:


> I only count the extra bolt that's sitting unplugged in a closet as 1/2 a Bolt since it hasn't been used since last summer.
> but now I'm reminded of the Eric half a bee skit from Monty Python


----------



## squiredogs (Aug 14, 2006)

My original 4 year old 500gb bolt is stock, and zero problems. ti's stuffed behind the TV on the wall. Not running Hydra, maybe that's hy it's not straining. I was going to jump in on the Vox craze, but never got around to it. I didn't upgrade the OS after reading stuff here. Now if the refurb units all ship with Hydra anyway, I'd get the Edge in a crapshoot.



ufo4sale said:


> I'm leaning either towards a Bolt or Edge. Which Tivo has more "problems" associated with it?


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

ufo4sale said:


> I had to replace my Bolt 3 times because the hard drive crashed. Would that be related to a cooling issue?


Could be. At Temperature of Bolt, ufo4sale talked about temps of 68 (presumably 68 C ODT) which is insanely hot in my book. 68 C is 154.4 F.

(I have a Bolt+ and posted my temps at Temperature of Bolt w/my two fan setup. The other day, I was down to 38 C (100.4 F) when the room was on the cooler side (below 70 F). I removed the cable card cover and recently put 4 (not very thick) rubber feet under the the feet of my MULTIFAN S4, Quiet USB Cooling Fan, 140mm to raise it a little and allow for better air intake. )

I'm still on my original Bolt+ that I ordered in early April 2017 during their "once in a lifetime" transfer offer. Memory's foggy but I think I activated it by end of that month. I've never opened the unit and am still on the stock 3 TB drive. I did pay $40 for the 3 year extended warranty but it turned out to be useless since it's now expired and I never had to take advantage.

Prior to the recent AC Infinity fans, I used various laptop cooling pads (with fan(s) in them) to keep my Bolt+ cool.


----------



## djones18 (Jan 6, 2006)

dianebrat said:


> I view the Roamio as a more reliable model than the Bolt, neither of mine have ever had an issue, and I have 2 Roamios and 2.5 Bolts.


I'm with you. I'm on my fourth 3TB Bolt in four years. Luckily I got the $35 extended warranty so I just keep exchanging them at the 10-18 month point when they go belly up due to hard drive failures. On the other hand, my Premiere Plus and TiVo HD units with 3.5 drives have performed flawlessly 24/7 for more than 10 years. I won't pay full price for another Bolt. Perhaps a refurb Roamio or Edge if Edge proves over time to be more reliable. BTW, pigs are getting a bad rap here. I worked on a pig farm growing up and some are smarter than many people I've known in my 70+ years.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

djones18 said:


> I'm with you. I'm on my fourth 3TB Bolt in four years. Luckily I got the $35 extended warranty so I just keep exchanging them at the 10-18 month point when they go belly up due to hard drive failures.


Are you doing anything to cool the Bolts? What kind of ODTs are you seeing?


----------



## Htuna2 (Jul 31, 2020)

dianebrat said:


> Well that was certainly insulting, thanks for that!
> I will disagree that you think they just recycle returned boxes out to customers, if you've worked in a product-based environment it's common for all units that come in to be shipped to a 3rd party that then goes through the refurbishment process with a series of criteria that must be met and then after that and testing they are sent back to the manufacturer or sales channel plainly marked as refurbished.
> 
> and in regards to our porcine friends, it's also wise to never try and teach a pig to sing, it wastes your time and annoys the pig.
> ...


She is correct. 3.5" drives are much more reliable and the Roamio's are awesome. As far as newer/older technology, there really isn't much difference in the hardware other than processor speed and RAM. You are looking at a motherboard, RAM, hard drive and software. You are not going to get gaming PC speed in these devices. The main difference is in the software. However, there really isn't much difference between the Premiere and Roamio other than apps that weren't available for the Series 2.

Best choice is the lifetime service, otherwise you pay for the Tivo over and over again. I have a Series 2, Premiere, and Roamio. All are working. If I was paying monthly my Series 2, purchased in 2005, would have cost me $2,250 to date. I replaced the hard drive in it that I purchased from Weaknees. The only issue is the DVD recorder/player only likes certain brands of DVD-Rs.

Weaknees also has a repurchase program.

Contact Us

I say, get the Roamio and a Roku or other streaming device rather than the Edge.


----------



## phone man (Nov 4, 2011)

If all you want is a functional HD DVR there's nothing wrong with a Premiere / Lifetime. Streaming duties are better left to Rokus and such. I'm waiting to see what a Tivo with ATSC 3.0 tuners looks and performs like. Maybe then I'll think about new hardware.


----------



## uj80s (Feb 13, 2019)

Dan203 said:


> They still seem to be working out some bugs with the Edge so I'd personally avoid it right now. The Bolt works fine and if you can catch one of their clearance deals it'll be cheaper. (they had one for memorial day, but it's over now)


My Bolt+ had harddrive failure within 3 yrs.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

uj80s said:


> My Bolt+ had harddrive failure within 3 yrs.


There is someone with that exact same story for every TiVo that's ever been made. I know it sucks, but hard drives fail. I've had basically every TiVo ever made and had 2 or 3 fail over the years.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> There is someone with that exact same story for every TiVo that's ever been made. I know it sucks, but hard drives fail. I've had basically every TiVo ever made and had 2 or 3 fail over the years.


So has TiVo official discontinue the Bolt line?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

ufo4sale said:


> So has TiVo official discontinue the Bolt line?


I don't see it anywhere on their site, so I guess so. They still support it though so if you can find one you'll still be able to use it.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

My original white Bolt ( cable/ota) has been humming along for what? 5 years?? They did something right with that Bolt. No temperature issues, reliable. (Did I just shoot myself in the foot?)


----------

